# Cohiba Red Dot Pequenos Cigar Review - pretty good little cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i bought a couple of these while staying at a bed & breakfast in Palm Springs. they were both very similar, so it seems they are consistent (as fa...

Read the full review here: Cohiba Red Dot Pequenos Cigar Review - pretty good little cigar


----------

